# Bristol Pubs - Tobacco-free Vaping Areas



## Hooked (25/2/20)

https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/news/local-news/booze-free-beer-could-offered-3874426
21 Feb. 2020

"Pubs in Bristol could be forced to serve zero-alcohol draught beer and tobacco-free vaping areas could be introduced under radical plans by health chiefs to tackle problem drinking and smoking.

The two-pronged attack, to be considered by the city’s health and wellbeing board on Thursday (February 27), aims to “nudge” residents’ habits and reduce associated deaths and serious illnesses...

“In order to reduce tobacco use, the proposal is to create opportunities for smokers to transition to e-cigarette use (whilst recognising the need to prevent uptake among young people),” the report says."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Raindance (25/2/20)

Hooked said:


> https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/news/local-news/booze-free-beer-could-offered-3874426
> 21 Feb. 2020
> 
> "Pubs in Bristol could be forced to serve zero-alcohol draught beer and tobacco-free vaping areas could be introduced under radical plans by health chiefs to tackle problem drinking and smoking.
> ...


What would work is to make the smoking area in pubs serve alcohol free beer and allow the vaping area to serve the good stuff. Problem remains, patrons will just order harder liquor in stead. The end result = Politics + Problem = ProblemSquared

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (25/2/20)

May I never get that thirsty for a drop to go down to Bristol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (26/2/20)

Raindance said:


> What would work is to make the smoking area in pubs serve alcohol free beer and allow the vaping area to serve the good stuff. Problem remains, patrons will just order harder liquor in stead. The end result = Politics + Problem = ProblemSquared
> 
> Regards


There are no smoking areas in British pubs it's against the law but vaping is allowed!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

